# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  log setool

## mobi_sud

السلام عليكم ...كيف وأين يمكن لي أن أشتري لوغاث log  سيتول و نوكيا في المغرب.....
وشكرا لكم....

----------


## bouhelal

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmed2306

salam 3endi 24 logs ila bghitihoum tassel biiya 0669667041

----------


## mohamed73

> salam 3endi 24 logs ila bghitihoum tassel biiya 0669667041

 تاكد من تاريخ المشاركة اخي قبل الرد
06-22-2012 15:43

----------


## ahmed2306

> تاكد من تاريخ المشاركة اخي قبل الرد
> 06-22-2012 15:43

 lol machetch la date khouya merci

----------

